
The Fusion Reactor Next Door - sajid
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/business/fusion-energy-climate-change.html
======
conqueso
I know next to nothing about physics - is this even theoretically possible?
The article states the goal is to build a machine that "generates more power
than it takes in" \- doesn't that violate a fundamental law?

